# I found my Vape



## Marius Combrink (13/10/15)

So i finally found a vape that is working just right for me.
Its nothing fancy but gives me the option to mouth to lung hit or lung hit with just adjusting the airflow.
Its a nautilus mini on an itaste MVP .
I know it might not be the best but it works for me and for now I am happy.
I tried alot of sub ohm devices over the weekend and all of them are great giving massive clouds but not something I see myself vaping all day (for now atleast )
So thanks for all the advise in my previous thread and for all the guys at rAge that let me test their devices

That's it just thought I'd share with you guys.
Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (13/10/15)

Hi @Marius Combrink 
To find something that you really like is a winner in itself, no matter what it is

Incidentally, that MVP is "hall of fame" stuff. 
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Coco (13/10/15)

The Nautilus Mini is also hall-of-fame stuff 

Ignore everybody else, most of us get too excited about shiny stuff, it is all about finding what works for you. Nothing "wrong" with that setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Marius Combrink (13/10/15)

We all love shiny stuff, and I am sure it wont be long before I get another device 
But for now I am in Vape heaven floating on my clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (13/10/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> So i finally found a vape that is working just right for me.
> Its nothing fancy but gives me the option to mouth to lung hit or lung hit with just adjusting the airflow.
> Its a nautilus mini on an itaste MVP .
> *I know it might not be the best but it works for me and for now I am happy.*
> ...


As someone on ECIGSSA once said (apologies as I cannot remember who it was) "The best vape is the one that works for you". Although I`ve gotten rid of most of my other tanks and drippers I`ve still kept my Nautilus Mini and still use it from time to time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (13/10/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> As someone on ECIGSSA once said (apologies as I cannot remember who it was) *"The best vape is the one that works for you"*. Although I`ve gotten rid of most of my other tanks and drippers I`ve still kept my Nautilus Mini and still use it from time to time.



That is such wise words

Reactions: Like 1


----------

